# avancement par rapport au programme d'échange pour les iPod



## djgreg62 (17 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

je fait partie des personnes ayant l'ipod nano 1G , j'ai bien fait la demande le 13novembre , j'ai bien reçu le mail apple ... mais à ce jour toujours rien reçu pour envoyer l'ipod ...

pour les personnes ayant fait la procédure , sa se passe comment pour vous ?

Merciii
Greg


----------



## Toz (17 Novembre 2011)

... 2 jours ouvrables qu'ils disaient!
à ce jour je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon carton d'emballage pour leur retourner l'iPod.


----------



## septimus (17 Novembre 2011)

Reçu le mail de confirmation ce soir : 10 jours ouvrables pour recevoir le carton retour Gros succès pour Apple


----------



## MarcMame (18 Novembre 2011)

-----


----------



## MarcMame (18 Novembre 2011)

Ce qui est certain, c'est que ces iPods remis à neuf vont fleurir sur eBay vu que la plupart des possesseurs originaux l'ont très certainement remplacé depuis longtemps et n'en n'ont plus l'usage...


----------



## marc46 (19 Novembre 2011)

SI j'ai bien tout lu, beaucoup d'hypothsèses mais personne ne sait vraiment ce que nous allons recevoir en retour.
En tout cas vu l'état de mon 4Go suite à une chute (zone noire à l'écran, coque arrière fendue mais batterie O !K), je me demande ce qu'ils vont faire...


----------



## Toz (19 Novembre 2011)

marc46 a dit:


> SI j'ai bien tout lu, beaucoup d'hypothsèses mais personne ne sait vraiment ce que nous allons recevoir en retour.


Ah ben t'as pas bien tout lu, alors. On aura exactement le même. Certains l'ont déjà reçu.


----------



## marc46 (19 Novembre 2011)

En effet, je viens de voir ça sur http://www.macrumors.com/2011/11/17...o-models-at-risk-of-overheating-now-arriving/


----------



## Toz (19 Novembre 2011)

et je me le suis fait confirmer à l'apple store Opéra. Comme pour les voitures, Apple est obligé d'avoir produit des pièces de rechanges pour 5 ans.


----------



## Seventeen (19 Novembre 2011)

Toujours AUCUN paquet Apple dans la boite, une semaine après promesse de l'envoi d'une enveloppe retour sous 48H !


----------



## MarcMame (19 Novembre 2011)

Seventeen a dit:


> Toujours AUCUN paquet Apple dans la boite, une semaine après promesse de l'envoi d'une enveloppe retour sous 48H !


Ca va, détend toi, c'est pour tout le monde pareil !
Je rappelle qu'on parle d'un produit que presque tout le monde à fait prendre la poussière dans un tiroir, pas d'un iPhone qu'on aurait acheté la semaine dernière !

Apple attend sans doute d'être prêt à les traiter pour que le delai envoi/retour soit le plus court possible.

Tu préfères ça ou tu veux qu'Apple te prenne tout de suite ton iPod et te le renvoi dans 2 mois ?

En attendant, ceux qui fonctionnent toujours peuvent continuer à l'utiliser !


----------



## Toz (19 Novembre 2011)

MarcMame a dit:


> En attendant, ceux qui fonctionnent toujours peuvent continuer à l'utiliser !



Ah non!!!! Apple me le déconseille fortement! ;-)

"Apple vous recommande de ne plus utiliser votre iPod nano (1re génération) et de procéder comme indiqué ci-dessous pour commander gratuitement une unité de remplacement."


----------



## MarcMame (19 Novembre 2011)

Toz a dit:


> Ah non!!!! Apple me le déconseille fortement! ;-)
> 
> "Apple vous recommande de ne plus utiliser votre iPod nano (1re génération) et de procéder comme indiqué ci-dessous pour commander gratuitement une unité de remplacement."


Bien sûr, ils sont bien obligé de le dire pour se proteger mais crois tu vraiment que depuis qu'ils l'ont écrit, nos iPods vont soudainement nous sauter à la tronche ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Novembre 2011)

le 19....

mon IPOD marche parfaitement, mais il,est vrai que l'autonomie était devenue faible (1h30 au mieux)


je ne suis pas déçu par le fait de recevoir le même modèle surtout que le look de l'IPOD de première génération est le plus beau à mon sens, 


Je suis ravi de cette politique de rappel,


----------



## Karamazow (21 Novembre 2011)

Moi aussi j'ai reçu le 13 Novembre le mail de confirmation de prise en charge. 

Depuis j'attends toujours le fameux emballage de retour.


----------



## marc46 (21 Novembre 2011)

Vous êtes speed les gars ! 

Vous en avez vraiment besoin où c'est vraiment pour le plaisir de râler ?


----------



## Karamazow (22 Novembre 2011)

Non c'est juste que j'ai un délai de 10 jours pour leur renvoyer l'iPod !


----------



## MarcMame (22 Novembre 2011)

Karamazow a dit:


> Non c'est juste que j'ai un délai de 10 jours pour leur renvoyer l'iPod !


Le délai de 10 jours ne cours qu'à réception de l'emballage vide, pas avant. Tu peux te détendre....


----------



## Maxoubx (22 Novembre 2011)

le colis a été envoyé le 19 d'apres le suivi mais j'ai rien reçu, on verra d'ici vendredi


----------



## MarcMame (23 Novembre 2011)

Premier emballage vide reçu aujourd'hui par .... la poste ! (si vous vous demandiez pourquoi ce retard, vous avez l'explication maintenant....). 
Ca vient de la plateforme Apple en Hollande (avec un détour par l'Allemagne...)
Ca repart au même endroit mais par UPS qu'il faut appeler pour convenir d'un RDV.

J'attend mon second emballage pour ne faire qu'un seul envoi.

Bref soyez patient.


----------



## Karamazow (23 Novembre 2011)

J'ai appellé le service Apple qui m'a indiqué que l'emballage me serait envoyé par UPS d'ici 6 semaines... 

Bref, j'attends mais c'est à rien y comprendre !


----------



## Toz (23 Novembre 2011)

Ils doivent être débordés, parce que dans le mail ils disent texto:

"Vous devriez sous deux jours ouvrables recevoir les instructions relatives au retour de votre produit d'origine et un emballage vide à cet usage."
Ça fait 10 jours.

Je ne suis pas plus pressé que ça, mais ils nous font miroiter des trucs, alors on commence à rêver. Faut pas nous en vouloir.


----------



## Seventeen (25 Novembre 2011)

Bien recue l'enveloppe UPS et les instructions!


----------



## MarcMame (25 Novembre 2011)

Second emballage reçu today.


----------



## arbaot (26 Novembre 2011)

mail de confirmation le 12 et enveloppe le 26/11


----------



## Seventeen (28 Novembre 2011)

C'est reparti, plus que 6 semaines a attendre... ou moins peut être


----------



## Toz (28 Novembre 2011)

"Step 1 Request
November 22, 2011: Empty box shipped"

On est le 28. Ils doivent l'envoyer par pigeon voyageur.


----------



## Maxoubx (29 Novembre 2011)

pour le retour, ils demandent votre numéro de téléphone ?
moi oui, et je le rentre , celui que j'ai mis lors de la création de la demande et on me dit incorrect...
j'ai aucune autre solution pour contacter ups ..:/
Comment avez vous fait ?

Edit : j'ai enfin eu un conseillé


----------



## Raccer (29 Novembre 2011)

Demande de réparation envoyer le 16 novembre. J'attend toujours les instuctions et l'enveloppe pour l'envoie de mon iPod...


----------



## MarcMame (29 Novembre 2011)

Toz a dit:


> Ils doivent l'envoyer par pigeon voyageur.


Non, par la poste. Ce qui est bien pire...


----------



## djgreg62 (30 Novembre 2011)

il est parti aujourd'hui :rose:


----------



## Toz (30 Novembre 2011)

MarcMame a dit:


> Non, par la poste. Ce qui est bien pire...



Bon ben c'est UPS le plus lent des 3. ;-)
iPod parti.


----------



## Karamazow (1 Décembre 2011)

J'ai reçu l'enveloppe le lundi 28/11. 

L'iPod est parti de chez moi par UPS le mardi 29/11.


----------



## Aragorn56 (7 Décembre 2011)

Des nouvelles de vos iPods ? Sur le site support Apple, je lis :

*Etape 3 : retour*
6 décembre 2011: Produit de remplacement en attente

Je suppose qu'il faut attendre qu'Apple ait quelque chose en stock à me renvoyer...

Attendons donc....


----------



## Raccer (7 Décembre 2011)

Je suis toujours à l'étape #1 depuis le 16 novembre. J'attend toujours mon enveloppe pour retourner mon iPod...

PS : Je suis au Canada


----------



## Aragorn56 (7 Décembre 2011)

J'ai oublié de mentionner que je suis en Bretagne...


----------



## Karamazow (7 Décembre 2011)

Comme Aragorn56, mon suivi vient d'être mis à jour le 6 décembre: 



> _Step 1 Request
> 
> December 6, 2011: Product received
> Shipped via UPS with tracking number 1ZXXXXXXXXXXXX
> ...


----------



## Karamazow (9 Décembre 2011)

Maintenant j'ai droit à la traduction en français trop cool :



> _Étape 3 Retour
> 
> 6 décembre 2011: Produit de remplacement en attente_



:love:


----------



## Maxoubx (12 Décembre 2011)

j'ai la même chose depuis le 6 



> *6 décembre 2011:*  Produit de remplacement en attente


----------



## Aragorn56 (20 Décembre 2011)

Lu sur igeneration ce matin :

« Il semble possible cependant qu'Apple commence à manquer d'unités et qu'elle envoie à place un nano tactile de dernière génération.

Une poignée d'utilisateurs américains des forums de MacRumors qui s'était plaint auprès d'Apple des délais de livraison de leur nano a pu constater que le numéro de série qu'on leur avait communiqué correspondait à un nano tactile (avec une garantie expirée). Malheureusement aucun n'a pu encore confirmer que c'était bien le cas, leur iPod est toujours en voie d'acheminement. À suivre&#8230;»

Suspens...

EDIT : http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=14035024&postcount=40

Je sens que certains ici vont devoir me présenter leurs plates excuses LOL )))


----------



## da capo (20 Décembre 2011)

Je ne suis pas contre le fait de recevoir un modèle récent de ipod.
J'attends.
Mais si mon ipod de 1ère génération m'est renvoyé bien propre et avec une autonomie correcte, je ne me plaindrai pas : ce nano carré n'est pas mon favori.


----------



## Aragorn56 (20 Décembre 2011)

C'est vrai que maintenant que j'ai un iPhone, mon Nano ne me servira plus... mais un petit 6G why not... en montre ? ;-)


----------



## Raccer (20 Décembre 2011)

UPS m'a finalament donner ma boite pour le retour de mon iPod. Fait à noter, le collant de retour est FedEx mais il est écrit d'appeler UPS pour le ramassage ??


----------



## Karamazow (26 Décembre 2011)

Alors, est-ce que certains ont vu le père noël leur apporter un iPod Nano de remplacement ?

Si oui, quelle génération: le même, ou un 6th gen ?


----------



## Maxoubx (26 Décembre 2011)

toujours en attente ..


----------



## da capo (27 Décembre 2011)

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai envoyé un mail à Apple (via contactus). J'ai fait valoir le fait que je suis un client régulier, que l'état de mon suivi n'avait pas changé depuis plus de 2 semaines (en attente de produit de remplacement) et je leur ai proposé de me donner en échange un avoir pour l'apple store.
J'ai proposé 80% d'un nano de base soit 110 &#8364;, ils m'ont répondu deux jours après en disant ok mais à condition que le nano de base ait été acheté sur l'apple store et il me proposaient 100&#8364; d'avoir.

Manque de chance pour moi, je l'avais acheté à la F**C donc pas de n° de commande à leur communiquer.

Mais si quelqu'un veut tenter sa chance, ils me semblent prêts à écouter les propositions.


----------



## Karamazow (27 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Pour la petite histoire [...] je leur ai proposé de me donner en échange un avoir pour l'apple store.
> J'ai proposé 80% d'un nano de base soit 110 , ils m'ont répondu deux jours après en disant ok mais à condition que le nano de base ait été acheté sur l'apple store et il me proposaient 100 d'avoir.



Merci pour ce feedback ! 

Ca nous donne une estimation de combien coûte à Apple ce programme de remplacement de batterie sur les iPod Nano 1st gen ! Et encore leur proposition commerciale doit leur revenir moins cher car évidemment leur geste ne pourrait être à pertes !


----------



## Maxoubx (28 Décembre 2011)

moi jamais je rajoute 1&#8364;, je veux juste le retour de mon ipod nano 1G, je m'en fiche un peu d'avoir le 6G blabla , mon premier en état de marche me suffit ! vu que j'en possède un, le 1G est plus collector


----------



## durix (28 Décembre 2011)

Je viens de recevoir un mail m'informant que mon ipod de remplacement était envoyé.
apres verification du numéro de serie sur le site d'Apple il s'agit d'un nano 6eme generation 8Go silver.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Décembre 2011)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> moi jamais je rajoute 1, je veux juste le retour de mon ipod nano 1G, je m'en fiche un peu d'avoir le 6G blabla , mon premier en état de marche me suffit ! vu que j'en possède un, le 1G est plus collector


En revendant le 6G, tu pourras t'offrir 3 ou 4 nanos 1G d'occasion et il te restera encore de l'argent.


----------



## Aragorn56 (28 Décembre 2011)

durix a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un mail m'informant que mon ipod de remplacement était envoyé.
> apres verification du numéro de serie sur le site d'Apple il s'agit d'un nano 6eme generation 8Go silver.



 Tu habites en France ? Tu avais renvoyé ton 1G autour de quelle date ? Merci...


----------



## durix (28 Décembre 2011)

Aragorn56 a dit:


> Tu habites en France ? Tu avais renvoyé ton 1G autour de quelle date ? Merci...


Oui en France.
J'avais demandé le remplacement de mon ipod le 12 Novembre.
Apple l'a recu le 22 Novembre.


----------



## Aragorn56 (28 Décembre 2011)

OK... ils l'ont reçu le 6 décembre.... toujours en attente


----------



## Hellix06 (29 Décembre 2011)

J'ai reçu mon nano aujourd'hui!
Il s'agit bien d'un nano de 6e génération, gris clair, 8GB comme celui annoncé sur macrumors.
J'avais envoyé un nano noir 1 st gen 4GB, dès l'annonce du programme de remplacement en France.

Ça a fait bien plaisir à ma mère comme cadeau de noël.

Bon courage à tous!


----------



## JPTK (29 Décembre 2011)

Hellix06 a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon nano aujourd'hui!
> Il s'agit bien d'un nano de 6e génération, gris clair, 8GB comme celui annoncé sur macrumors.
> J'avais envoyé un nano noir 1 st gen 4GB, dès l'annonce du programme de remplacement en France.
> 
> ...











J'ai reçu mon nano nouveau modèle aujourd'hui !!!  
C'est la magie de Noël !! :love:
Pourquoi j'y croyais pas trop en ouvrant le paquet !! 
Et j'ai flippé car j'ai cru que c'était un shuffle ! :love:


----------



## da capo (29 Décembre 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon nano nouveau modèle aujourd'hui !!!
> C'est la magie de Noël !! :love:
> Pourquoi j'y croyais pas trop en ouvrant le paquet !!
> Et j'ai flippé car j'ai cru que c'était un shuffle ! :love:



Reçu ce midi aussi.
Mais je suis décu&#8230; il n'est pas gravé à mon nom  

Plus sérieusement, je regrette qu'il n'y ait plus de synchro des agendas et du carnet d'adresse. mais bon...

Reste plus qu'à retrouver le cable de connexion et un casque correct : il y a un moment que le nano était dans un tiroir&#8230; batterie hs, écran ultra rayé...

Une bonne affaire quand même.

S'ils pouvaient faire la même chose avec le Mac Pro 2008... Je sais pas moi, un histoire de CM explosive ou un truc du genre. Qu'ils me le remplacent en juin ou juillet (le temps de finir quelques trucs) par un modèle 2012 et je suis prêt à dépenser quelques dizaines d'euros sur le store pour acheter les adaptateurs pour les DD externes et les écrans


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Décembre 2011)

j'aime beaucoup mon vieil IPOD nano, je regrette presque de l'avoir envoyé ils ne parlaient que de changer la batterie...; comment faire pour le récupérer même si je dois changer la batterie moi même ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h49 ----------

je ne crache pas dans la soupe, mais si "j'aurai su j'aurai pas envoyé" le nouveau est techniquement bien meilleur mais en termes de look, c'est pas ça...


----------



## JPTK (29 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Reçu ce midi aussi.
> Mais je suis décu il n'est pas gravé à mon nom
> 
> Plus sérieusement, je regrette qu'il n'y ait plus de synchro des agendas et du carnet d'adresse. mais bon...
> ...



Par contre le câble de mon vieux nano ne charge pas le nouveau nano et il ne monte pas sur le mac non plus, c'est normal ??  :hein:

Alors qu'il est bien pris en charge sur le PC sous linux !! 
Suis pourtant sous snow avec itunes 10 :hein:


----------



## Pchaps (29 Décembre 2011)

Ils ont tous été renvoyés pour arriver aujourd'hui on dirait ! Je l'ai reçu également ce midi, iPod nano 6G 4Go gris clair, impeccable !


----------



## MarcMame (29 Décembre 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> j'aime beaucoup mon vieil IPOD nano, je regrette presque de l'avoir envoyé ils ne parlaient que de changer la batterie...; comment faire pour le récupérer même si je dois changer la batterie moi même ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h49 ----------
> 
> je ne crache pas dans la soupe, mais si "j'aurai su j'aurai pas envoyé" le nouveau est techniquement bien meilleur mais en termes de look, c'est pas ça...


Mais enfin !
Tu revends le 6G qu'ils te donnent et tu te rachètes 4 iPod nano 1G d'occaz.
C'est pas plus compliqué que ça.


----------



## Aragorn56 (30 Décembre 2011)

Pour ceux qui ont reçu un 6G : le statut sur le site Apple a-t-il évolué ? je suis toujours en "Product replacement pending"...


----------



## da capo (30 Décembre 2011)

Oui le statut est passé à : "Produit de remplacement expédié "


----------



## fabrice.l09 (30 Décembre 2011)

bonjour

suis un peu enerve avec ce programme de remplacemet.

j'ai rempli le formulaire le 13/11, on m'a indique le 19/11 qu'un colis vide a ete envoye, on est le 30/12, je n'ai tjs rien recu....
le service relation client me dit que cela peut prendre pres de 6 semaines, mais personne ne peut m'indiquer ou est ce fameux colis vide.....
le 11/12 le service client m'a dit d'aller en boutique, l'apple store Opera a donc ouvert une 2eme reparation pour rien au dire du service relation client.....


est il possible d'obtenir un echange en boutique contre un neuf ou alors comment faire pour faire bouger les choses aupres du service client ???

Merci de votre aide


----------



## MarcMame (30 Décembre 2011)

fabrice.l09 a dit:


> j'ai rempli le formulaire le 13/11, on m'a indique le 19/11 qu'un colis vide a ete envoye, on est le 30/12, je n'ai tjs rien recu....
> le service relation client me dit que cela peut prendre pres de 6 semaines, mais personne ne peut m'indiquer ou est ce fameux colis vide.....


Ce qui peut prendre 6 semaines c'est le délai de remplacement de ton iPod, pas le délai d'envoi de la pochette de retour !

Il y a donc clairement un problème dans ton cas.
Essaye d'obtenir d'Apple le numéro de tracking du colis qu'ils t'ont envoyé et avec ce numéro voir avec UPS.


----------



## fabrice.l09 (30 Décembre 2011)

J'ai eu par leurs soins un numero UPS, mais c'st le numero du colis qu'ils m'ont envoye ils ont soit disant pas de suivi sur l'envoi du colis vide....c'est un vrai casse tete ce truc...


----------



## Aragorn56 (30 Décembre 2011)

ce qui est surprenant c'est que le colis initial n'est pas envoyé par UPS...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Décembre 2011)

MarcMame a dit:


> Mais enfin !
> Tu revends le 6G qu'ils te donnent et tu te rachètes 4 iPod nano 1G d'occaz.
> C'est pas plus compliqué que ça.


 
c'est une idée


----------



## Karamazow (30 Décembre 2011)

Pchaps a dit:


> Ils ont tous été renvoyés pour arriver aujourd'hui on dirait ! Je l'ai reçu également ce midi, iPod nano 6G 4Go gris clair, impeccable !



Pour info, peux-tu nous indiquer quelle était la capacité de ton ancien iPod Nano 1st gen ?

Car je suis surpris que tu ai reçu un iPod Nano 6G de seulement 4 Go, alors que le premier modèle de la gamme actuelle débute à 8 Go !


----------



## da capo (30 Décembre 2011)

le premier modèle était à 2 Go (c'est le mien).


----------



## MarcMame (30 Décembre 2011)

Aragorn56 a dit:


> ce qui est surprenant c'est que le colis initial n'est pas envoyé par UPS...


En effet, c'est envoyé par la poste tout bêtement. Le colis contenant une pochette UPS pour le retour.


----------



## fabrice.l09 (30 Décembre 2011)

donc j'ai pas de suivi pour la poste, apple ne veut pas me renvoyer un 2eme colis  c'est la misere


----------



## MarcMame (30 Décembre 2011)

fabrice.l09 a dit:


> donc j'ai pas de suivi pour la poste, apple ne veut pas me renvoyer un 2eme colis  c'est la misere


C'est à Apple de faire une réclamation auprès de la poste : Hollandaise + Allemande + Française ...
Et toi à prendre ton mal en patience....


----------



## Karamazow (31 Décembre 2011)

En vous lisant, j'ai hââââte de rentrer à la maison pour voir si je n'ai pas reçu un colis par la poste !


----------



## Maxoubx (2 Janvier 2012)

toujours en attente du nouveaux depuis le 6 long ...


----------



## Toz (2 Janvier 2012)

Et voilà, j'ai le mien! un 6th generation silver 8 gigas!
C'est par un paquet UPS.
Par contre, mais je ne vais pas faire le difficile, les boutons "+" et "-", qui semblent être attachés ensemble sur une même languette, sont flottants.
C'est à dire que quand on bouge le bouton "+", le "-" bouge aussi.
Ça vous le fait vous aussi?
Je le renvoie à Jonathan Ive ou pas? ;-)


----------



## Karamazow (3 Janvier 2012)

Salut Toz,

Pour info, quelle était la capacité de ton iPod 1st gen ? 2Go ou 4Go ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Janvier 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> toujours en attente du nouveaux depuis le 6 long ...


 
Idem pour moi "Produit de remplacement en attente" et cela depuis le 6 décembre pour un demande du 13 novembre.... les 6 semaines sont explosées...


----------



## Aragorn56 (4 Janvier 2012)

Idem...

Service Requested: November 13, 2011
December 6, 2011: Product received	
December 6, 2011: Issue identified

er depuis... "Product replacement pending"

les 6 semaines sont-elles à compter de la réception du nano par Apple ?


----------



## Maxoubx (4 Janvier 2012)

il vient d'être expédié


----------



## Aragorn56 (4 Janvier 2012)

Idem : Replacement Product Shipped...


----------



## djgreg62 (4 Janvier 2012)

Voila mail d'apple reçu ...  ipod nano silver expédié ...

avec le numéro de série , il est couvert 1 ans ... jusque Décembre 2012


----------



## Seventeen (4 Janvier 2012)

Waouh, expédié aussi et c'est un 6th gen aussi ! 

Concernant quelques messages plus haut, vous avez vraiment reçu un 6th gen 4gb ? Le votre était 2gb d'origine ? Juste pour savoir.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Janvier 2012)

il a été expédié, et c'est effectivement un IPOD nano 6ème G

je vais pas râler


----------



## Seventeen (4 Janvier 2012)

> Ils remplacent la batterie et la coque ET C'EST TOUT.
> 
> Imaginez 1 seconde qu'ils offrent des iPods 6G en remplacement : Ca va se savoir immédiatement et là où seulement quelques personnes bien informées comme nous feront l'échange, TOUS les possesseurs d'iPod 1G vont se précipiter, ils vont crouler sous la demande. Et on verra fleurir des iPods 6G tout neuf à vendre sur eBay.
> Très mauvaise opération pour Apple.
> Arretez de rêver les amis.



Hahaha, c'est drole de lire les réactions d'il y a 2 mois  Au contraire, il faut des gens qui rêvent et qui font devenir leurs rêves réalité. C'est le principe même d'Apple, l'état d'esprit. C'est pourquoi nous sommes tous ici. Bonne année 2012 apocalyptique.


----------



## Aragorn56 (4 Janvier 2012)

Seventeen a dit:


> Hahaha, c'est drole de lire les réactions d'il y a 2 mois  Au contraire, il faut des gens qui rêvent et qui font devenir leurs rêves réalité. C'est le principe même d'Apple, l'état d'esprit. C'est pourquoi nous sommes tous ici. Bonne année 2012 apocalyptique.



Hum... c'est pas gentil de se moquer... lol... Mais je suis bien content de voir que j'avais raison 

D'autant que je vais aussi recevoir un iPod nano (6th génération) garanti jusqu'au 31 décembre 2012 !


----------



## Seventeen (4 Janvier 2012)

Le mien est jusqu'au premier janvier, nananananè-re !


----------



## Karamazow (4 Janvier 2012)

Idem pour moi, il a été expédié. 


Je l'attends de pied ferme !


----------



## arbaot (4 Janvier 2012)

mail du jour 





> Votre demande de service a été traitée et votre IPOD NANO a été expédié le 2012-01-04. Il devrait être livré sous deux jours ouvrables


N° de serie =>iPod nano (6th generation)

et Votre couverture de service et d&#8217;assistance affiche :





> Couverture de service et réparations : *disponible* (...) Date d&#8217;expiration approximative : 01 janvier 2013


----------



## Aragorn56 (5 Janvier 2012)

Arrivé ce midi un iPod 6G gris avec 8Go de mémoire.


----------



## saopolo (5 Janvier 2012)

Pour moi aussi arrive aujourd'hui un nano 6eme génération.
par contre plus couvert par une quelconque garantie après vérification sur leur site
Juste un papier dans la boite disant qu'il était couvert 90 jours.....


----------



## MarcMame (5 Janvier 2012)

saopolo a dit:


> Pour moi aussi arrive aujourd'hui un nano 6eme génération.
> par contre plus couvert par une quelconque garantie après vérification sur leur site
> Juste un papier dans la boite disant qu'il était couvert 90 jours.....


90 Jours, c'est le tarif pour tout échange d'appareil Apple dont l'original n'est plus sous garantie.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------




arbaot a dit:


> Couverture de service et réparations : disponible (...) Date dexpiration approximative : 01 janvier 2013


Retourne voir d'ici quelques jours, il y a fort à parier pour que ça ne reste pas en l'état...


----------



## Aragorn56 (5 Janvier 2012)

> Retourne voir d'ici quelques jours, il y a fort à parier pour que ça ne reste pas en l'état...



Exact


----------



## cmonta (5 Janvier 2012)

Mail reçu également hier. Mais je n'arrive pas à exploiter le numéro de suivi. Sur le site UPS il n'est pas valide et le lien du mail n'aboutit à rien.

Avez vous le même problème ?


----------



## Aragorn56 (5 Janvier 2012)

cmonta a dit:


> Mail reçu également hier. Mais je n'arrive pas à exploiter le numéro de suivi. Sur le site UPS il n'est pas valide et le lien du mail n'aboutit à rien.
> 
> Avez vous le même problème ?



Oui... il est arrivé dans la boite aux lettres livré par la poste...


----------



## cmonta (5 Janvier 2012)

Ok merci. Il ne reste plus qu'à patienter.


----------



## drs (5 Janvier 2012)

snif, je n'aurais plus mon ipod 1G, je vais le regretter....mais bon, si c'était dangereux, mieux vaut ne pas le garder.
Et la consolation me va, un petit 6G à la place qui devrait arrivé (parti le 4).


----------



## Aragorn56 (6 Janvier 2012)

Et puis le 6G c'est une bonne occasion de se remettre au jogging !!!!


----------



## saopolo (6 Janvier 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> 90 Jours, c'est le tarif pour tout échange d'appareil Apple dont l'original n'est plus sous garantie.
> 
> En meme temps cela me parait logique pour ce type d'échange
> C'est pour ça que je ne comprenais pas très bien ces garanties de 12 mois


----------



## arbaot (6 Janvier 2012)

Aragorn56 a dit:


> Arrivé ce midi un iPod 6G gris avec 8Go de mémoire.



Idem via laposte dans carton un brun avec deux grosse étiquettes sur la tranche avec N° de série et code article (A1366) ils n'ont pas peur...


----------



## Seventeen (6 Janvier 2012)

Quelqu'un sait a quoi correspond le n° de suivi ? Quand je clic dans mon message, rien ne se passe, et je ne sais pas quel services est utilisé...


----------



## Aragorn56 (6 Janvier 2012)

saopolo a dit:


> MarcMame a dit:
> 
> 
> > 90 Jours, c'est le tarif pour tout échange d'appareil Apple dont l'original n'est plus sous garantie.
> ...


----------



## MarcMame (6 Janvier 2012)

Seventeen a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait a quoi correspond le n° de suivi ? Quand je clic dans mon message, rien ne se passe, et je ne sais pas quel services est utilisé...


A mon avis : A rien !
C'est la poste : pas de suivi...


----------



## Maxoubx (6 Janvier 2012)

expédié depuis le 4 et j'ai toujours rien reçu ..
ups d'habitude c'est beaucoup plus rapide !


----------



## Karamazow (6 Janvier 2012)

Aahhh, La Poste.... que dis-je ? LA POSTE ! Notre fabuleuse POSTE !

Comme j'aimerai avoir une prestation de meilleur qualité que celle qu'ils me fournissent !

Dernier exemple en date: le facteur a laissé aujourd'hui un bon dans ma boîte aux lettres pour récupérer l'iPod ce lundi 10h (pas avant).

Petit détail: ma femme était à l'appartement, et le facteur n'a pas sonné. 

Merci mon petit facteur adoré de m'apprendre la patience... :hein:


----------



## cmonta (6 Janvier 2012)

Colis reçu ce jour par la poste. C'est encore Noël en janvier, huhu


----------



## aquap (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir 

J'étais moi aussi possesseur d'un Ipod nano 1er Generation. 
Le plus long était finalement de recevoir le kit d'envoi pour UPS...

Une fois la bête renvoyée par Apple (04/01/2012), patience, patience et ce soir, dans ma BAL : Un tout nouveau, tout beau, Ipod nano dernière génération, gris en plus - Ouf 

Bref, un SAV au top !


----------



## MarcMame (7 Janvier 2012)

Karamazow a dit:


> Comme j'aimerai avoir une prestation de meilleur qualité que celle qu'ils me fournissent !
> 
> Dernier exemple en date: le facteur a laissé aujourd'hui un bon dans ma boîte aux lettres pour récupérer l'iPod ce lundi 10h (pas avant).
> 
> Petit détail: ma femme était à l'appartement, et le facteur n'a pas sonné.


Un grand classique !
Moi je dirais plutôt qu'il y a des fois avec la poste où l'on aimerait avoir un service, 
tout court....


----------



## saopolo (7 Janvier 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> expédié depuis le 4 et j'ai toujours rien reçu ..
> ups d'habitude c'est beaucoup plus rapide !



Je l'ai reçu par la poste aussi.
A mon avis Apple a abandonne UPS car cela devait leur couter trop cher.


----------



## arbaot (7 Janvier 2012)

saopolo a dit:


> Je l'ai reçu par la poste aussi.
> A mon avis Apple a abandonne UPS car cela devait leur couter trop cher.



et les concurrent sont pas (forcement) mieux
 mon iphone 4 livré par TNT aurait fait 3 aller retour Rennes<=>Lorient (officiellement le livreur ne trouvais pas la rue????) avant de m'être livré par l'agence de Vannes.


----------



## Maxoubx (7 Janvier 2012)

ipod nano 6g reçu ce jour !


----------



## drs (7 Janvier 2012)

pas pour moi 

peut être lundi


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Janvier 2012)

en plus il fait radio FM, cela je l'ignorai mais c'est plutôt bien...


----------



## CapitaineFlam (9 Janvier 2012)

La radio fonctionne mieux que sur le nano 1ère génération.


----------



## Seventeen (9 Janvier 2012)

Toujours rien dans la boite, aucun suivi possible le numéro correspondant à rien... inquiétant...


----------



## CapitaineFlam (9 Janvier 2012)

Moi mon colis était ouvert quand je l'ai reçu.  L'étiquette et le scotch étaient coupés. Il semble que le nano ne les intéressait pas. Tant mieux pour moi. Apple aurait du les envoyer discrètement.


----------



## Aragorn56 (9 Janvier 2012)

CapitaineFlam a dit:


> Moi mon colis était ouvert quand je l'ai reçu.  L'étiquette et le scotch étaient coupés. Il semble que le nano ne les intéressait pas. Tant mieux pour moi. Apple aurait du les envoyer discrètement.



"ils"... on se demande bien qui... :-(


----------



## Lamar (10 Janvier 2012)

Pour ma part :
demande de remplacement le 23/12
Pochette arrivée le 9/01
Pochette renvoyée le 10/01.
Maintenant j'attends, mais j'avoue que si j'arrivais à choper un bon de réduc d'une centaine d'euros pour l'achat de mon futur iPhone 4S 64 go sur le site Apple (pour aller sur le réseau Free Mobile :love, ça me plairait bien.

Je vous tiens au courant pour la suite.

A noter que j'ai acheté mon ipod nano 1°G sur leboncoin pour une quarantaine d'euros.
J'en ai un 2° en attente, mais cela devient une denrée de plus en plus rare.
Par contre, je me demande si je ne vais pas en acheter un, non éligible, pour le garder, parce que je suis tombé sous le charme de cet ipod ! En plus les prix devraient baisser je pense.


----------



## drs (10 Janvier 2012)

bon bah moi toujours rien...et leur N° de suivi qui ne sert à rien...

d'après vous, j'attends combien de temps avant de les appeler?


----------



## Karamazow (10 Janvier 2012)

Depuis hier j'ai mon iPod Nano 8 Go 6th gen gris.

Il est super, associé à un bracelet iWatchz Q noir: une belle montre !


----------



## Lamar (11 Janvier 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Pour la petite histoire, j'ai envoyé un mail à Apple (via contactus). J'ai fait valoir le fait que je suis un client régulier, que l'état de mon suivi n'avait pas changé depuis plus de 2 semaines (en attente de produit de remplacement) et je leur ai proposé de me donner en échange un avoir pour l'apple store.
> J'ai proposé 80% d'un nano de base soit 110 , ils m'ont répondu deux jours après en disant ok mais à condition que le nano de base ait été acheté sur l'apple store et il me proposaient 100 d'avoir.
> 
> Manque de chance pour moi, je l'avais acheté à la F**C donc pas de n° de commande à leur communiquer.
> ...



Salut,
est-ce que tu peux nous en dire plus sur cette opération, parce que je viens d'appeler l'Apple store ce matin et je suis tombé dans deux services différents sur deux abrutis, pas au courant du programme d'échange (il a fallu que j'indique à l'un d'entre eux où se trouvaient l'info sur leur site) et je me suis fait envoyé sur les roses. Rarement aussi mal reçu sur l'Apple store en ligne (jamais en fait).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h32 ----------

Je me réponds à moi-même :
j'ai rappelé (je suis têtu) et je suis tombé sur quelqu'un de normal, très aimable comme souvent sur l'apple store, qui après s'être renseigné m'a dit que ce n'était pas possible de bénéficier d'un bon d'achat.
Ceci dit, je ne suis pas représentatif et le fait que l'on me l'ait refusé ne veut pas dire que d'autres ne pourront pas obtenir ce genre de réduc. Je fais partie de ceux qui ne savent pas négocier : il y a quelques mois j'ai menacé Canal de me désabonner parce que je trouvais que c'était trop cher par rapport à l'usage que j'ai de la télé, ils m'ont alors fait une proposition que je n'ai pas refuser : me désabonner. Je suis en fin d'abonnement avec Orange et VirginMobile, non seulement je ne reçois aucune proposition de leur part, mais en plus lorsque je demande mon numéro rio et la procédure pour arrêter avant les trois derniers qu'il me reste, il me l'indique bien gentiment sans avoir aucunement l'intention de me garder. C'est comme ça, j'en prends mon parti.


----------



## Seventeen (11 Janvier 2012)

Toujours rien dans la boite aux lettres, j'en conclu que mon iPod s'est égaré...


----------



## Aragorn56 (11 Janvier 2012)

Seventeen a dit:


> Toujours rien dans la boite aux lettres, j'en conclu que mon iPod s'est égaré...


----------



## bigfafa (12 Janvier 2012)

Seventeen a dit:


> Toujours rien dans la boite aux lettres, j'en conclu que mon iPod s'est égaré...



bon je suis dans le même cas : mail informant de l'expédition le 6/1 et réception sous 2 jours ouvrables, toujours rien reçu et numéro suivi inconnu par la poste, ups et fedex


----------



## Aragorn56 (12 Janvier 2012)

bigfafa a dit:


> bon je suis dans le même cas : mail informant de l'expédition le 6/1 et réception sous 2 jours ouvrables, toujours rien reçu et numéro suivi inconnu par la poste, ups et fedex



C'est léger de la part d'Apple d'autant que les colis que nous avons reçus (2) sont arrivés sans signature !


----------



## MarcMame (12 Janvier 2012)

Aragorn56 a dit:


> C'est léger de la part d'Apple d'autant que les colis que nous avons reçus (2) sont arrivés sans signature !


Evidemment puisque c'est la poste !
Donc pas de signature et du retard à la livraison, comme d'habitude quoi. Pas de quoi en faire un fromage.


----------



## Aragorn56 (12 Janvier 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Evidemment puisque c'est la poste !.



Il y a des colis poste avec accusé de réception...

http://www.colissimo.fr/particulier...mmande_France/Colissimo_Recommande_France.jsp


----------



## MarcMame (12 Janvier 2012)

Aragorn56 a dit:


> Il y a des colis poste avec accusé de réception...
> 
> http://www.colissimo.fr/particulier...mmande_France/Colissimo_Recommande_France.jsp


Oui mais vu que ça part de hollande via l'allemagne, ça n'a rien à voir avec la poste française et donc encore moins les collissimos, produit purement franco-français.
C'est la poste tout ce qu'il y a de plus basique, sans suivi, sans signature, sans accusé.
Apple fait des économies où il peut.


----------



## drs (12 Janvier 2012)

J'ai appelé Apple hier.
Ca leur parait un peu long aussi, mais elle m'a dit que c'était toujours en cours.

J'attends lundi, et je les rappelle afin de trouver une solution.


----------



## Lamar (12 Janvier 2012)

Donc, si je comprends bien , les iPods reviennent comme ça, dans une grosse enveloppe (ou une petite boite), sans preuve d'arrivée et sans signature ? Et si ça perd ? Et si on dit qu'on ne l'a jamais reçu, ils en envoient un autre ?


----------



## MarcMame (12 Janvier 2012)

Lamar a dit:


> Donc, si je comprends bien , les iPods reviennent comme ça, dans une grosse enveloppe (ou une petite boite), sans preuve d'arrivée et sans signature ? Et si ça perd ? Et si on dit qu'on ne l'a jamais reçu, ils en envoient un autre ?


Une petite boite. (gigantesque en comparaison de l'engin)....
Aucune preuve de livraison, pas de signature...

J'en ai déjà reçu un, le second tarde à arriver....
Je suppose qu'il doit être possible de faire valoir sa bonne foi, ils sont responsables de cette absence de suivi.....
Mais bon, pas de panique, c'est la poste... Pas la peine de remuer ciel et terre avant 15 jours après la date d'envoi.


----------



## drs (12 Janvier 2012)

en général, Apple part du principe qu'on est de bonne foi. J'ai déjà eu un souci similaire et ils m'ont gentiment renvoyé l'article commandé et qui n'était jamais arrivé.


----------



## Seventeen (13 Janvier 2012)

J'ai appellé, et ils m'ont dit que l'expédition est via la poste de Hollande, donc attendre en gros deux semaines après l'envoi avant de s'inquiéter.


----------



## MarcMame (13 Janvier 2012)

Seventeen a dit:


> J'ai appellé, et ils m'ont dit que l'expédition est via la poste de Hollande, donc attendre en gros deux semaines après l'envoi avant de s'inquiéter.


Ils sont venu lire mon post avant de te répondre ou quoi ?


----------



## tdelaroc (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Le colis a été envoyé pour ma part le 06/01 et reçu seulement ce jour.
Néanmoins, je n'ai que l'ipod dans le carton, pas d'écouteurs, ni câble pour le charger. Idem pour vous ?


----------



## saopolo (14 Janvier 2012)

tdelaroc a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Le colis a été envoyé pour ma part le 06/01 et reçu seulement ce jour.
> Néanmoins, je n'ai que l'ipod dans le carton, pas d'écouteurs, ni câble pour le charger. Idem pour vous ?



Oui idem, programme de remplacement tu le revoie nu et il t'en donne un "nu" aussi.
deja pas mal non de se retrouver avec un nano touch 8 Go en remplacement d'un vieux nano.
Pour ma par j'avais achète le mien en 2005. 
Donc bien heureux!!!!


----------



## tdelaroc (14 Janvier 2012)

Bon très bien alors ! 
Je suivais ce topic avec grand intérêt aussi.

Sinon, c'est vrai que l'envoi était un peu long, mais le résultat et là et c'est ce qui compte !


----------



## Lamar (14 Janvier 2012)

C'est du refurb, non ?
Ça ne fait pas une grosse différence de toutes façons, mais c'est pour savoir.


----------



## arbaot (15 Janvier 2012)

probable depuis début janvier(avant je suivait pas) plus de nano sur le refurb

edit: http://www.refurb.me/fr/ affiche les articles qui ont été proposé dans les 15 derniers jours plus de nano


----------



## Lamar (15 Janvier 2012)

Le fait qu'Apple ne propose plus d'iPod nano sur le refurb ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas en stock et on pourrait même dire que cela peut vouloir signifier qu'ils les conservent pour le programme d'échange.


----------



## MarcMame (15 Janvier 2012)

Lamar a dit:


> C'est du refurb, non ?
> Ça ne fait pas une grosse différence de toutes façons, mais c'est pour savoir.


Bien sûr que c'est du refurb.
D'ailleurs, si c'était des produits neufs, on aurait la boite d'origine, le cable et le casque.


----------



## Lamar (15 Janvier 2012)

arbaot a dit:


> probable depuis début janvier(avant je suivait pas) plus de nano sur le refurb
> 
> edit: http://www.refurb.me/fr/ affiche les articles qui ont été proposé dans les 15 derniers jours plus de nano



Retour des nano ce matin sur le refurb.


----------



## arbaot (15 Janvier 2012)

oui j'ai vu ça 

le refurb a eu un réassort une heure après mon message


----------



## basalmus (17 Janvier 2012)

Pour info, j'ai reçu le mail d'Apple concernant l'envoi le 6 janvier et mon ipod était dans ma boite le 11.


----------



## MarcMame (17 Janvier 2012)

basalmus a dit:


> Pour info, j'ai reçu le mail d'Apple concernant l'envoi le 6 janvier et mon ipod était dans ma boite le 11.


Pareil, sauf que moi je l'attend toujours.....


----------



## drs (17 Janvier 2012)

et moi aussi...

J'ai appelé aujourd'hui, ils m'ont dit qu'il fallait attendre 3 semaines à partir de la date d'envoi.

Et pour info, le numéro de suivi indiqué dans le mail est juste le numéro d'envoi...donc point de suivi la dedans!


----------



## basalmus (18 Janvier 2012)

je suis content de l'échange : la radio, le podomètre intégré sans être obligé de passer par le capteur et chaussures nike obligatoire ( si mon genou me laisse tranquille!!), l'horloge sympa, l'interface. 
Un point me chagrine néanmoins : plus de recharge sur mon Ipod Hi-fi car usb et plus firewire donc pas d'affichage des pochettes pendant l'écoute.
je sais qu'il existe un adaptateur pour remédier à ça. Avez-vous des infos?


----------



## just1 (19 Janvier 2012)

Hello. 
Quelle est la procédure de renvoi de l'iPod ?
Il faut juste le mettre dans l'emballage prévu et rappeler UPS pour qu'ils viennent le chercher ?
Faut il donner la date d'achat de l'iPod ? Car honnêtement, depuis le temps je ne m'en souviens plus et il y a belle lurette que je n'ai plus la facture...

Merci


----------



## Aragorn56 (19 Janvier 2012)

just1 a dit:


> Hello.
> Quelle est la procédure de renvoi de l'iPod ?
> Il faut juste le mettre dans l'emballage prévu et rappeler UPS pour qu'ils viennent le chercher ?
> Faut il donner la date d'achat de l'iPod ? Car honnêtement, depuis le temps je ne m'en souviens plus et il y a belle lurette que je n'ai plus la facture...
> ...



Une fois que tu as reçu l'enveloppe UPS, tu mets l'iPad seul dedans et tu appelles UPS pour qu'ils viennent prendre le colis. Et... c'est tout ! Pas besoin de justifier l'achat. Pour ma part nous avons eux deux échanges pour des Nano qui avaient été offerts et achetés aux USA !


----------



## Seventeen (21 Janvier 2012)

Zorro est arrivé ! Sans se presser. C'était long, mais superbe iPod Nano 8GB neuf en échange. Ma fille va être ravie.


----------



## drs (21 Janvier 2012)

et ben moi, toujours rien....L'envoi de l'ipod date du 06/12!!


----------



## ptiboubou (23 Janvier 2012)

tdelaroc a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Le colis a été envoyé pour ma part le 06/01 et reçu seulement ce jour.
> Néanmoins, je n'ai que l'ipod dans le carton, pas d'écouteurs, ni câble pour le charger. Idem pour vous ?



Mail d 'expédition reçu le 12/01 et toujours rien le 23/1...


----------



## bigfafa (23 Janvier 2012)

drs a dit:


> et ben moi, toujours rien....L'envoi de l'ipod date du 06/12!!



Moi non plus : envoi le 6/1 et toujours rien. Allez je vais appeler Apple :mouais:


----------



## just1 (24 Janvier 2012)

@bigfafa

Tiens nous au courant stp !
Je suis dans une situation très étrange !

En effet, j'ai 2 ipod nano de 1ère génération
Pour le 1er j'ai fait la demande le 8 janvier et je n'ai toujours pas reçu le colis vide.
Pour le second, j'ai fait la demande le 13 janvier et j'ai reçu le colis hier...

C'est à dire que j'ai reçu le colis vide d'Apple pour le 2ème nano alors que j'en avais fait la demande 5 jours après le 1er !!! Et j'attends toujours le colis pour le 1er...

C'est à n'y rien comprendre !


----------



## MarcMame (24 Janvier 2012)

just1 a dit:


> En effet, j'ai 2 ipod nano de 1ère génération
> Pour le 1er j'ai fait la demande le 8 janvier et je n'ai toujours pas reçu le colis vide.
> Pour le second, j'ai fait la demande le 13 janvier et j'ai reçu le colis hier...
> 
> ...


Je suis un peu dans la même situation que toi.

2 iPod nano envoyés simultanément début Décembre et reçus par Apple le 9 Décembre.

Apple m'annonce l'envoi du 1er iPod de remplacement le 4 Janvier et du second 2 jours plus tard soit le 6 Janvier.
5 jours plus tard je reçois le 1er iPod le 9 Janvier.

Je n'ai toujours pas reçu le second iPod..... 
18 jours d'attente, ça commence à être sérieusement suspect... :mouais:


----------



## just1 (24 Janvier 2012)

Oui sauf que moi, ce n'est pas les iPods de remplacement que j'attends mais un colis vide...


----------



## MarcMame (24 Janvier 2012)

just1 a dit:


> Oui sauf que moi, ce n'est pas les iPods de remplacement que j'attends mais un colis vide...


C'est beaucoup moins grave. La poste est moins susceptible de te taper une enveloppe vide qu'un carton avec un iPod dedans....


----------



## just1 (24 Janvier 2012)

C'était juste une précision.
Si c'est grave, je ne vois pas ce que tu attends de plus pour appeler Apple...


----------



## MarcMame (24 Janvier 2012)

just1 a dit:


> C'était juste une précision.
> Si c'est grave, je ne vois pas ce que tu attends de plus pour appeler Apple...


Parce que l'expérience a démontré qu'à moins de 3 semaines de délai, Apple ne se bougera pas le cul.


----------



## just1 (24 Janvier 2012)

Si tu le sais pourquoi alors dis tu plus haut que "18 jours d'attente, ça commence à être sérieusement suspect... " ???

Surtout que si tu avais bien lu le programme d'échange, tu aurais pu voir que l'envoi d'un iPod de remplacement peut prendre jusqu'à 6 semaines.

De plus tu joues sur les mots... 18jours ca fait 3 semaines - 3 jours...
Je pense que tu peux déjà les appeler, ils ne te tiendront pas rigueurs des 3 jours


----------



## MarcMame (24 Janvier 2012)

just1 a dit:


> Si tu le sais pourquoi alors dis tu plus haut que "18 jours d'attente, ça commence à être sérieusement suspect... " ???


Quand je dis "suspect", je parle des services de la poste, pas d'Apple.




just1 a dit:


> Surtout que si tu avais bien lu le programme d'échange, tu aurais pu voir que l'envoi d'un iPod de remplacement peut prendre jusqu'à 6 semaines.


Pardonne moi mais c'est toi qui ne réfléchit pas....
Mes iPod ont été envoyé par Apple les 4 et 6 Janvier !!
Il n'a jamais été question d'un délai de 6 semaines pour les recevoir après envoi. 
Même s'il venaient à pied, il n'y en a pas pour 6 semaines !




just1 a dit:


> De plus tu joues sur les mots... 18jours ca fait 3 semaines - 3 jours...
> Je pense que tu peux déjà les appeler, ils ne te tiendront pas rigueurs des 3 jours


Je ne suis pas à 3 jours près. Ce n'est pas vital.
Je ne gueule pas.
Je ne m'inquiète pas plus que ça.
Je ne demande rien.
Je ne fais que rapporter mon expérience puisque c'est le propos de ce forum. C'est possible ou pas ?


----------



## just1 (24 Janvier 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Pardonne moi mais c'est toi qui ne réfléchit pas....



Où vois tu que j'ai écrit que tu ne réfléchissais pas ?



MarcMame a dit:


> Je ne fais que rapporter mon expérience puisque c'est le propos de ce forum. C'est possible ou pas ?



Bien sur que c'est possible 
Je te rappelle que c'est toi qui t'énerve tout seul, mon ton est toujours resté amical et curieux d'en savoir plus...
Allez prenons une tisane ensemble et restons zen 

Et revenons au sujet de ce topic


----------



## MarcMame (24 Janvier 2012)

just1 a dit:


> Où vois tu que j'ai écrit que tu ne réfléchissais pas ?


Juste avant :


just1 a dit:


> Surtout que si tu avais bien lu le programme d'échange, tu aurais pu voir que l'envoi d'un iPod de remplacement peut prendre jusqu'à 6 semaines.


----------



## just1 (24 Janvier 2012)

Veux tu qu'on passe 2 heures la dessus ?:mouais:
Dans le message où tu me cites, je ne vois rien qui dit que tu ne réfléchissais pas...
J'ai écrit :


> si tu avais bien *LU*



Arrête de chercher la petite bète grand père !

Tu n'as pas vu non plus la fin de mon précédent message ?
"Allez prenons une tisane ensemble et restons zen 
Et revenons au sujet de ce topic"

Ah la la, ces vieux... ils n'ont plus que ça à faire...
Je veux bien te pardonner 

Mais maintenant s'il te plaît, peut on revenir au sujet ?
Merci bien


----------



## drs (24 Janvier 2012)

bah moi je veux bien une tisane par contre 

Toujours rien qui vient...pour la forme, j'attends le 4/02, cela fera un mois que l'ipod a été annoncé comme envoyé.
Aprè cela, ils se débrouillent, je veux récupérer mon ipod!


----------



## bigfafa (25 Janvier 2012)

just1 a dit:


> @bigfafa
> 
> Tiens nous au courant stp !
> Je suis dans une situation très étrange !
> ...



bon suite appel chez Apple : votre expédition n'est pas encore partie - ne pas tenir compte du mail d'envoi le 6/1 :confuses:
Bref, pas clair tout ça :rose:


----------



## bogoss8900 (26 Janvier 2012)

Peut-être que la question a déjà été répondue mais j'aimerais savoir le délai d'envoi de l'ipod de remplacement. Et aussi, si il faut aller le rechercher au bureau de poste ou si UPS le redepose.

bonne journée !


----------



## Aragorn56 (26 Janvier 2012)

bogoss8900 a dit:


> Peut-être que la question a déjà été répondue mais j'aimerais savoir le délai d'envoi de l'ipod de remplacement. Et aussi, si il faut aller le rechercher au bureau de poste ou si UPS le redepose.



J'ai reçu le mien par la poste en quelques jours directement dans ma boîte aux lettres par La Poste.


----------



## nouii (28 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 
chez moi j'obtiens ça:
Étape 1 Demande

24 décembre 2011: Produit reçu	
Expédié par UPS avec le numéro de suivi *******************

Étape 2 Réparations

24 décembre 2011: Problème identifié

Étape 3 Retour

10 janvier 2012: Produit de remplacement expédié


1) Je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu
2) On m'a dit que je receverais un mail quand l'ipod sera expédier, je ne l'ai pas reçu non plus
3) Devrais-je appeler apple pour qu'ils trouvent une solution ou  j'attend le 4 février (les 6 fameuses semaines...)


----------



## MarcMame (28 Janvier 2012)

nouii a dit:


> 2) On m'a dit que je receverais un mail quand l'ipod sera expédier, je ne l'ai pas reçu non plus
> 3) Devrais-je appeler apple pour qu'ils trouvent une solution ou  j'attend le 4 février (les 6 fameuses semaines...)


En effet tu dois recevoir un mail confirmant l'envoi de l'iPod de remplacement.
Vérifie que tu as bien donné la bonne adresse mail.

On va le répéter encore et encore :
Les 6 semaines de delai ne concerne que la période entre la reception de ton iPod défectueux  par Apple et l'envoi du nouveau.

Le delai de reception du nouvel iPod (après envoi par Apple) est d'environ 5 jours normalement.


----------



## Lamar (28 Janvier 2012)

Pour moi le premier a été envoyé le 25 janvier (reçu par Apple le 12/01). Je vous tiens au courant quand je le reçois.
Mon deuxième est encore chez moi, j'attends l'enveloppe, partie de chez Apple le 4 janvier. Je ne pensais même pas qu'un envoi pouvait prendre autant de temps. Ils les posent volontairement dans un coin dans un hangar ?


----------



## arbaot (29 Janvier 2012)

pareil 


> January 10, 2012: Empty box shipped


et soeuranne ne voit toujours rien venir dans la boite aux lettres


----------



## drs (30 Janvier 2012)

arbaot a dit:


> pareil
> 
> et soeuranne ne voit toujours rien venir dans la boite aux lettres



pareil


----------



## bigfafa (30 Janvier 2012)

nouii a dit:


> Bonjour,
> chez moi j'obtiens ça:
> Étape 1 Demande
> 
> ...



Je suis dans le même cas que toi (expédition le 6/1/2012) et toujours rien dans ma boite aux lettres. J'ai déjà appelé Apple mais là je vais relancer :mouais:


----------



## MarcMame (30 Janvier 2012)

bigfafa a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que toi (expédition le 6/1/2012) et toujours rien dans ma boite aux lettres. J'ai déjà appelé Apple mais là je vais relancer :mouais:


Pareil et à la même date. Sauf que moi j'ai bien reçu le mail d'Apple confirmant l'envoi de l'iPod de remplacement.


----------



## Hurrican (31 Janvier 2012)

Pareil chez moi, expédié mi décembre, arrivé le 22 en hollande, accepté, et marqué expédié en retour le 12/01/12 (avec mail d'accompagnement). Sauf que depuis rien... J'ai appelé Apple, le technicien m'a dit que la Poste était chargée de dispatcher tout çà, que le n° de suivi qu'on m'a donné n'est pas fonctionnel (je m'en étais aperçu...), et que le retour à partir de l'expédition pouvait prendre de 2 à 6 semaines !  (oui oui bien lire à partir de la date d'expédition de l'iPod de remplacement)
J'ai un peu les boules quand même... 6 semaines pour faire venir un iPod çà me semble long. Ou alors j'ai 2 hypothèses.
Une farfelue pour rigoler, les iPod viennent de Hollande par facteur à vélo, et vu la quantité, ils font beaucoup d'aller retours. 
Une plus réfléchie. Si çà se trouve, vu la rupture de stock annoncée (et effective) des anciens modèles, se sont des modèles entièrement neufs, qui ont été expédiés en lot de Chine par bateau (pour raisons de coût). Ce qui expliquerait le délai, classique sur ce genre de transport.


----------



## drs (31 Janvier 2012)

ou alors ils ne sont pas perdus pour tout le monde


----------



## MarcMame (1 Février 2012)

drs a dit:


> ou alors ils ne sont pas perdus pour tout le monde


Oui, c'est ce que je commence à penser aussi, vu que la boite porte clairement la mention d'Apple et qu'elle a les dimensions idéales pour supposer contenir autre chose qu'un iPod....


----------



## drs (1 Février 2012)

bah ouais, à trop vouloir économiser partout, on dépense plus!
Il sont envoyé ça en courrier simple, sans suivi, sans signature...
Un peu léger quand même!


----------



## Aragorn56 (2 Février 2012)

drs a dit:


> bah ouais, à trop vouloir économiser partout, on dépense plus!
> Il sont envoyé ça en courrier simple, sans suivi, sans signature...
> Un peu léger quand même!



D'un autre côté y'en a un peu marre de cette société où on pense que tout colis intéressant va être volé... Mais j'avoue que je ne connais pas une personne n'ayant jamais eu un problème de colis perdu pare la poste !

Pas glop tout ça !!!!!


----------



## vincekor (2 Février 2012)

Mail d'Apple d'envoi le 25 janvier, reçu ce jour même.
C'est le 2ème que je reçois par le programme de remplacement, le 1er avait mis plus de jours pour arriver, au moins 2 semaines.


----------



## Hurrican (2 Février 2012)

drs a dit:


> bah ouais, à trop vouloir économiser partout, on dépense plus!
> Il sont envoyé ça en courrier simple, sans suivi, sans signature...
> Un peu léger quand même!



Sans suivi, sans signature ? 
Non... c'est pas possible ! 
Et comment ils savent que l'iPod est arrivé chez le destinataire ?
Des personnes ayant reçu leur iPod de remplacement peuvent confirmer ?

Edit : demain vendredi je rappelle le support...


----------



## ptiboubou (3 Février 2012)

Hurrican a dit:


> Pareil chez moi, expédié mi décembre, arrivé le 22 en hollande, accepté, et marqué expédié en retour le 12/01/12 (avec mail d'accompagnement). Sauf que depuis rien... J'ai appelé Apple, le technicien m'a dit que la Poste était chargée de dispatcher tout çà, que le n° de suivi qu'on m'a donné n'est pas fonctionnel (je m'en étais aperçu...), et que le retour à partir de l'expédition pouvait prendre de 2 à 6 semaines ! (oui oui bien lire à partir de la date d'expédition de l'iPod de remplacement)
> J'ai un peu les boules quand même... 6 semaines pour faire venir un iPod çà me semble long. Ou alors j'ai 2 hypothèses.
> Une farfelue pour rigoler, les iPod viennent de Hollande par facteur à vélo, et vu la quantité, ils font beaucoup d'aller retours.
> Une plus réfléchie. Si çà se trouve, vu la rupture de stock annoncée (et effective) des anciens modèles, se sont des modèles entièrement neufs, qui ont été expédiés en lot de Chine par bateau (pour raisons de coût). Ce qui expliquerait le délai, classique sur ce genre de transport.


 

Mail d'envoi reçu exactement a la meme date pour 1 iPod et le lendemain pour un autre et toujours rien dans ma boite...
Ca m'etonnerais que les deux ce soient perdus...


----------



## Aragorn56 (3 Février 2012)

Hurrican a dit:


> Sans suivi, sans signature ?
> Non... c'est pas possible !
> Et comment ils savent que l'iPod est arrivé chez le destinataire ?
> Des personnes ayant reçu leur iPod de remplacement peuvent confirmer ?
> ...



Je confirme avoir reçu l'ipod par la poste dans ma boite aux lettres sans signature...


----------



## drs (3 Février 2012)

Cela fait donc plus de 4 semaines que mon ipod a été envoyé...

Reçu initialement par Apple le 6 décembre!!!


----------



## Lamar (3 Février 2012)

Reçu le mien aujourd'hui.
C'est un bel objet, je comptais le revendre, mais je n'en suis plus si sûr.

Je retrace l'historique :
changement demandé le 23/12
enveloppe reçue début janvier
iPod reçu par Apple le 12 janvier
iPod 6 envoyé le 25 janvier par Apple
reçu le 3 février (sans signature, dans une boite qui ressemble beaucoup à la boîte de mon iPhone 4S reçu une semaine plus tôt, un peu plus petite, mais avec écrit dessus Apple Sales, remarquez celle de l'iPhone 4S est envoyée par Syncreon).


----------



## Hurrican (3 Février 2012)

Bon, j'en conclus que ceux qui arrivent, arrivent rapidement.
Et donc que ceux qui ne sont pas arrivés sont "perdus".
Et comment va faire Apple face à la quantité d'iPod non reçu par les clients ?
C'est quand même fort. Ils nous envoient un UPS à leurs frais alors qu'envoyer un iPod dans l'autre sens,  à Apple donc, est moins risqué, les éventuels "intercepteurs" n'ayant pas envie de détourner un matériel à destination du SAV. En revanche le retour du matériel neuf, hyper tentant, n'est pas protégé !
Et je parie que du coup certains qui l'ont reçu vont prétendre ne jamais l'avoir eu. Histoire d'avoir son petit frère. C'est absurde ce système de retour, absurde.


----------



## Lamar (4 Février 2012)

Tu as sans doute raison.
J'avoue que si je n'étais pas foncièrement honnête, l'idée d'avoir un deuxième iPod gratuit m'aurait bien tenté. 

Sinon, pour ceux qui ont eu la chance de recevoir leur bel iPod VI, avez-vous remarqué au dos, sur le plastique de protection, les chiffres évoquant une série sur une quantité ? Sur le mien cela donne : 2706 of 3000. Vous pensez qu'il y a une quantité (3000) allouée à ce programme de remplacement ? Pouvez-vous donner quelques exemples de chiffres que vous auriez reçu ?


----------



## MarcMame (4 Février 2012)

Lamar a dit:


> Sinon, pour ceux qui ont eu la chance de recevoir leur bel iPod VI, avez-vous remarqué au dos, sur le plastique de protection, les chiffres évoquant une série sur une quantité ? Sur le mien cela donne : 2706 of 3000. Vous pensez qu'il y a une quantité (3000) allouée à ce programme de remplacement ? Pouvez-vous donner quelques exemples de chiffres que vous auriez reçu ?


Ce numéro n'a aucune signification particulière sauf pour Apple. Il s'agit seulement d'un numéro d'élément sur une palette.
C'est du tracking interne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h58 ----------




Hurrican a dit:


> Bon, j'en conclus que ceux qui arrivent, arrivent rapidement.
> Et donc que ceux qui ne sont pas arrivés sont "perdus".
> Et comment va faire Apple face à la quantité d'iPod non reçu par les clients ?


C'est clair. Un iPod qui n'est pas reçu au bout de 7/8 jours n'arrivera jamais à destination.
Après un coup de fil à Apple et 4 semaines d'attente (iPod parti de chez eux le 6 Janvier), ils me demandent quand même d'attendre encore 2 semaines de plus avant d'agir.
Eux non plus n'ont aucun moyen de suivre l'envoi, pas plus que de savoir s'il est arrivé à destination.
La raison évoqué est risible : le très grand nombre d'envoi de ces iPods serait à l'origine de la congestion des services postaux et donc de ce délai....
J'ai rit au téléphone et mon interlocuteur aussi qui n'y croyait pas une seconde non plus.




Hurrican a dit:


> C'est quand même fort. Ils nous envoient un UPS à leurs frais alors qu'envoyer un iPod dans l'autre sens,  à Apple donc, est moins risqué, les éventuels "intercepteurs" n'ayant pas envie de détourner un matériel à destination du SAV. En revanche le retour du matériel neuf, hyper tentant, n'est pas protégé !


En réfléchissant un tout petit peu c'est tout à fait logique.
Il est extrêmement important d'avoir un suivi sur l'envoi de l'iPod défectueux par le client car c'est la preuve que celui-ci a rempli son contrat envers Apple : pas d'échange possible sans preuve d'envoi de l'iPod original.
Du coté du retour, c'est Apple qui prend en charge les risques, pas le client. Ils peuvent donc se permettre de ne pas payer un envoi UPS avec suivi bien plus couteux qu'un simple envoi postal et de gerer les vols et pertes au cas par cas. 
J'imagine qu'ils ont du faire le calcul sur les dizaines (centaines??) de milliers d'envois et que l'opération reste bénéficiaire.




Hurrican a dit:


> Et je parie que du coup certains qui l'ont reçu vont prétendre ne jamais l'avoir eu. Histoire d'avoir son petit frère. C'est absurde ce système de retour, absurde.


Et encore, on ne parle que d'un iPod ! Lorsque j'ai reçu mon Mac Pro, j'ai eu la surprise de le trouver devant ma porte où il avait passé une bonne partie de la journée. N'importe qui aurait pu l'embarquer.
Le suivi d'UPS montrait une signature qui n'était bien évidemment pas la miènne.
A plus de 2 500, j'aurais très bien pu jouer au con et me faire livrer une seconde machine aux frais d'Apple....
C'est en effet très tentant et tout ceux qui ont un brin de malhonnêteté ne s'en s'ont certainement pas privé mais c'est un tout autre débat....


----------



## drs (5 Février 2012)

Bon, on progresse...

Je les ai appelé hier, et j'ai été un peu plus "agressif" que les deux dernières fois. En gros, je leur ai bien fait comprendre que 2 mois pour changer un matériel, ça commencait à faire long...
Le gars au tel m'a dit que je l'avais reçu le 5/01. Ce à quoi j'ai "gentiment" répondu que je ne voyais pas comment il pouvait être aussi catégorique, concernant un colis sans suivi et remis sans signature...il n'a pas su quoi répondre.
Au final, il m'a passé une madame présentée comme sa responsable, qui doit me recontacter mardi...

A suivre donc...


----------



## Hurrican (5 Février 2012)

J'ai compris, faut que je me fâche aussi. :hein:
Je déteste çà. 
Bon, demain, je rappelle le SAV, et je leur rentre dans le lard.


----------



## drs (5 Février 2012)

Disons que je me suis pas faché, mais j'ai été assez ferme. On verra si ça porte ses fruits.


----------



## Hurrican (6 Février 2012)

Bon j'ai pas dépassé les 6 semaines depuis l'envoi, ils veulent rien savoir. :hein:
Je vais donc devoir attendre jeudi de la semaine prochaine... 
Mais je peux leur assurer que la semaine prochaine quand je vais rappeler, parce que je ne vois vraiment pas l'iPod arrivé entre temps, ils vont m'entendre, parce que je déteste me faire mener en bateau. 

Edit : Il y a quand même un truc subtil. Le technicien que j'ai eu m'a dit de ne pas tenir compte du n° de série indiqué dans le mail. Je commence à me poser la question, est-ce qu'il feraient pas un 2ème envoi "en douce" aux personnes ayant dépassé un délai raisonnable et se plaignant ? Sachant qu'il est plus que probable que le colis a été détourné au bout de 5 semaines sans nouvelles, il a peut être déclenché une autre livraison sans me le dire, non ?


----------



## Lamar (6 Février 2012)

Ne rêve pas trop quand même, ils ne vont pas envoyer les iPod nano par paquet de douze.


----------



## Hurrican (6 Février 2012)

Je suis pas gourmand, ni malhonnête, je veux juste le mien.


----------



## Yo83 (7 Février 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde.

Mon historique perso :

Demande d'échange faite en date du 20 décembre. Acceptée.
Jamais reçu de lettre pour renvoyer l'ipod.
Au 24 janvier j'appelle le support. 35 minutes au tel. On me dit que j'aurai déjà du recevoir la lettre pour renvoi de l'ipod. Un nouveau dossier est créé (nouvelle demande) pour le même ipod.
Le 25 janvier UPS est devant la porte, on récupère mon ipod.
Le 26 ipod reçu par Apple.
Depuis je suis en étape 3 "product pending".


Bon sang que c'est long, surtout quand on a l'habitude de courir avec son ipod


----------



## Hurrican (8 Février 2012)

Ah, étrange ton cas. Pas d'intervention UPS pour l'enlèvement c'est pas courant çà.
Bref, soit tu auras de la chance et tu recevras ton iPod rapidement à partir du moment où ils t'auront passé en "envoyé", soit comme certains (dont moi), tu devras attendre 6 semaines à partir de l'envoi de l'iPod neuf pour avoir le droit de te plaindre et voir enfin ta lassitude prise en compte.
6 semaines...   Ils les distribuent par facteur à vélo depuis la Hollande je vous dis. :rateau:


----------



## crazykeal (10 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Petite question concernant les échanges.

Lorsque l'on recoit le colis dans notre boite aux lettres, si j'ai bien compris on appel UPS pour convenir d'un RDV ?

Comment se passe la prise de RDV? UPS quand ils veulent dans la journée choisie ? On peut définir une heure de passage précise ? Dans ce cas ils respectent cette heure de passage ?

Je suis souvent en déplacement donc c'est assez important de pouvoir avoir un rendez-vous bien établi et respecté par UPS. Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## just1 (10 Février 2012)

Non malheureusement, UPS ne donne pas de fourchette d'heure.

La seule chose qu'ils te diront c'est que le livreur va passer en 14h et 19h ! Et comme le dit si bien Gad Elmaleh, ce n'est plus une fourchette mais un râteau !


----------



## Yo83 (10 Février 2012)

@Hurrican

Oui effectivement c'est bizarre, UPS devant ma porte sans me prévenir, j'ai été surpris. Heureusement pour moi j'étais en repos.
Le livreur a donc pris mon ipod qu'il a mit dans un carton de transport, la même procédure que pour un échange d'iphone. D'ailleurs le livreur pensait récupérer un iphone. lol

Dans tous les cas, bah depuis... ça traine et c'est loooooong...

ça me déprime, car je coure toujours avec mon nano


----------



## drs (10 Février 2012)

Voici la suite et fin...
J'ai donc rappelé mardi soir, car personne ne m'avait recontacté dans la journée comme il était convenu.
J'ai fait part de mon fort agacement concernant cette affaire.
Et donc, livraison du bouzin hier par UPS, et appel aujourd'hui pour savoir si je l'avais bien recu.
Affaire donc close pour moi...Je pense qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à les appeler.


----------



## Hurrican (10 Février 2012)

Oh mais t'inquiètes, vendredi prochain çà fera 6 semaines que l'iPod neuf sera en état "renvoyé". 
Je peux te dire que j'ai été aimable jusqu'à présent mais que je le serai beaucoup moins ce jour là. Les arguments pipeau sur la quantité d'envois à gérer, me font rire (jaune).
Ils ont voulu faire trainer, m'ont mené en bateau, d'accord... mais ils vont m'entendre, et cet "épisode" je vais le trainer comme un contre argument du service Apple.
J'ai fait switcher des dizaines d'utilisateur Windows, et là, je vais me mettre "en grève". Je prévoyais d'appuyer l'installation de 2 iMac en remplacement de 2 PC dans une de nos boutiques. Apple a gagné le droit de passer son tour. Quand un de nos HP tombe en panne (cas rare), il est dépanné selon le modèle et le contrat à l'origine de l'achat, sur place dans les 24h, en retour 48h, ou au pire sous 7 jours.
Le SAV Apple est lamentable. Une jolie carapace sur un système squelettique et organisé sans tenir compte de l'intérêt du client. :hein:


----------



## Skykiller (15 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ma part j'ai "Empty box shipped" le 12 janvier et un mois plus tard j'ai toujours pas reçu cette fichue boite.

Je vais donc appeler le SAV, mais à quel numéro l'avez-vous fait ? C'est le bazar (pour rester poli) sur leur site et je trouve rien qui correspond à mon cas, je peux seulement voir le suivi de la réparation sans qu'il y ait de numéro pour les contacter. 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Yo83 (15 Février 2012)

Salut Skykiller,

pour ma part j'ai contacté l'assistance au numéro : 0805-540-003

Tiens nous au courant.

Bonne soirée, 

Lionel.


----------



## Skykiller (16 Février 2012)

Merci  beaucoup Yo !

J'appellerai samedi parce que vu les horaires de la hotline ça va être compliqué.
Je ne manquerai pas de vous tenir au courant !


----------



## Hurrican (16 Février 2012)

Voilà j'ai atteint les 6 semaines depuis la date d'expédition du retour et ma boite aux lettres est toujours vide.
Demain, ils vont m'entendre. :hein:


----------



## Yo83 (17 Février 2012)

@Hurrican

Fais nous part de leur réaction...

Bon courage ^^


----------



## ptiboubou (18 Février 2012)

Téléphoné aujourd'hui, ai eu deux interlocuteurs différents. Résultat, il faut que j'attende encore une semaine et demie..(mail reçu le 11/01/12) Ils ont soit disant énormément de retard...


----------



## bigfafa (18 Février 2012)

ptiboubou a dit:


> Téléphoné aujourd'hui, ai eu deux interlocuteurs différents. Résultat, il faut que j'attende encore une semaine et demie..(mail reçu le 11/01/12) Ils ont soit disant énormément de retard...



Appel moi aussi aujourd'hui. J'avais déjà appelé fin janvier, suite au mail d'expédition le 6 jan. soit il y a 6 semaines.
Et là ils n'ont pas tourné autour du pot : on a beaucoup de soucis avec les renvois par la poste, avec des colis "perdus". On va vous en renvoyer un, je vous passe le service client. Ah non c'est fermé le samedi. Rappelez donc lundi...
Bon lundi je demande un envoi via UPS car ça fait 2 mois que j'ai envoyé mon malheureux nano 1st gen 
En tout cas ça prouve bien que le ton change passé le délai des 6 semaines post-mail...


----------



## MarcMame (18 Février 2012)

bigfafa a dit:


> Appel moi aussi aujourd'hui. J'avais déjà appelé fin janvier, suite au mail d'expédition le 6 jan. soit il y a 6 semaines.
> Et là ils n'ont pas tourné autour du pot : on a beaucoup de soucis avec les renvois par la poste, avec des colis "perdus". On va vous en renvoyer un, je vous passe le service client. Ah non c'est fermé le samedi. Rappelez donc lundi...


En tout cas ils sont cohérents : même problème, même date, même réponse...

Et bonjour la fiabilité de ces iPods 6G : j'en reçois un le 9 janvier : en panne le 9 fevrier.
Panne du rétro éclairage.


----------



## Yo83 (18 Février 2012)

@ Marcmame : Vraiment pas cool ça !! Obligé de le renvoyer du coup ?
J'espère que ces petits ipod sont quand même costaud, car j'attend avec grande impatience le mien pour allé courir !!

Pourvu que ça ne prenne pas trois plombes pour le renvoi des ipod, j'en peux plus d'attendre... C'est vraiment abusé.


----------



## MarcMame (18 Février 2012)

Yo83 a dit:


> @ Marcmame : Vraiment pas cool ça !! Obligé de le renvoyer du coup ?


Ben oui. Par contre le renvoi se fait par UPS en 24/48h




Yo83 a dit:


> J'espère que ces petits ipod sont quand même costaud, car j'attend avec grande impatience le mien pour allé courir !!


Le mien est tombé en panne sans jamais être sorti de chez moi ni sans vraiment l'avoir utilisé... 




Yo83 a dit:


> Pourvu que ça ne prenne pas trois plombes pour le renvoi des ipod, j'en peux plus d'attendre... C'est vraiment abusé.


en temps normal c'est très rapide : entre 3 et 5 jours. Au delà de 15 jours on peut considérer qu'il a été volé pendant son trajet mais Apple imposera quand même un délai de 6 semaines avant d'agir.


----------



## LTS (18 Février 2012)

Personnellement, après avoir fait la demande d'échange le 16 novembre, reçu le colis UPS de renvoi la première semaine de décembre (aussitôt renvoyé), j'attends toujours la livraison de mon nouvel iPod.

Il semblerait que le tracking Apple soit complètement automatisé: j'ai aussi une "date" d'expédition du nouvel ipod le 6 janvier sur le suivi online, mais aucun numéro de tracking.

Après avoir fait pression (quasi harcelé le SAV) ils ont fini par me donner un numéro de tracking UPS ne correspondant à rien. (aux alentours du 15 janvier)

Et ayant contacté le SAV pour la dernière fois le 3 février, la personne au bout du fil m'a concédé que Apple a été prit au dépourvu concernant ce Recall d'ipods, leur nombre étant bien supérieur aux estimations initiales. Elle m'a aussi dit que les envois passeraient par la Poste. (vive les contradictions)

Au final, toujours aucun iPod, et terriblement déçu par le SAV Apple.


----------



## MarcMame (19 Février 2012)

LTS a dit:


> terriblement déçu par le SAV Apple.


Je comprend parfaitement l'agacement, j'en suis également une victime mais je suppose que c'est ta première expérience avec le SAV d'Apple ?

Loin de me faire l'avocat d'Apple mais en la matière, ce qui se passe sur ce programme d'échange *ne reflète en rien* la qualité du SAV d'Apple qui est, et à toujours été exemplaire.
Evitons les amalgames et raccourcis.


----------



## LTS (19 Février 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Evitons les amalgames et raccourcis.



Ils sont évidemment compétents dans de nombreux cas, mais pour le coup, cela donne une mauvaise image du service qualitatif associé à Apple d'ordinaire.


----------



## Lamar (19 Février 2012)

C'est vrai que cela ne correspond pas à leurs standards, on a l'impression que sur ce coup ils ont sous-traité le service, ou qu'ils n'ont pas mesuré l'importance du truc. En témoigne d'ailleurs le fait qu'ils soient complètement dépassé par le nombre de demandes.


----------



## bigfafa (20 Février 2012)

bigfafa a dit:


> Appel moi aussi aujourd'hui. J'avais déjà appelé fin janvier, suite au mail d'expédition le 6 jan. soit il y a 6 semaines.
> Et là ils n'ont pas tourné autour du pot : on a beaucoup de soucis avec les renvois par la poste, avec des colis "perdus". On va vous en renvoyer un, je vous passe le service client. Ah non c'est fermé le samedi. Rappelez donc lundi...
> Bon lundi je demande un envoi via UPS car ça fait 2 mois que j'ai envoyé mon malheureux nano 1st gen
> En tout cas ça prouve bien que le ton change passé le délai des 6 semaines post-mail...



la suite: appel donc au service relation client ce lundi. En bref : nouvel envoi d'un ipod nano 6gen, cette fois-ci via UPS, normalement sous 72h
à suivre


----------



## Yo83 (21 Février 2012)

Je suis d'accord avec le fait qu'Apple puisse avoir des problèmes suite à la très forte demande de renouvellement des ipods. Mais ce qui est moins excusable, c'est le silence complet de la société envers les consommateurs que nous sommes. Un simple mail pour expliquer que le traitement des demandes prendra du retard aurait été le bienvenu.
Enfin bon, c'est comme ça, y'a plus qu'a patienter et faire un peu de forcing au téléphone une fois les délais écoulés.


----------



## MarcMame (21 Février 2012)

Yo83 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec le fait qu'Apple puisse avoir des problèmes suite à la très forte demande de renouvellement des ipods. Mais ce qui est moins excusable, c'est le silence complet de la société envers les consommateurs que nous sommes. Un simple mail pour expliquer que le traitement des demandes prendra du retard aurait été le bienvenu.


C'est très clairement expliqué dans le mail d'Apple : jusqu'à 6 semaines de délai de traitement entre la réception de l'ancien et l'envoi du nouveau.
L'agacement peut venir des cas où l'envoi effectué par Apple n'arrive jamais au destinataire et là l'attente peut être longue (encore 6 semaines).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------

Preuve qu'il n'y a pas de relation entre le programme d'échange de ces iPods (traités clairement à part) et le SAV : mon premier iPod 6G reçu est tombé en panne au bout de 3 semaines.
Appel au SAV Samedi dernier : 10 minutes plus tard l'échange standard est accepté.
Aujourd'hui Mardi matin, réception par UPS du nouvel iPod et renvoi simultané de l'iPod défectueux.
Problème réglé en 2 jours ouvrables.


----------



## bigfafa (21 Février 2012)

bigfafa a dit:


> la suite: appel donc au service relation client ce lundi. En bref : nouvel envoi d'un ipod nano 6gen, cette fois-ci via UPS, normalement sous 72h
> à suivre



fin de l'histoire pour moi : réception ce jour d'un beau Nano 6gen gris de 8 go via UPS, 24h après échange avec le service Apple 
et en plus la personne que j'ai eue hier au téléphone m'a appelé ce midi car elle s'inquiétait du nom de la personne qui a signé (ma gardienne...)
bon, apple a donc loosé sur la gestion initiale de l'envoi et le délai mais là bravo
j'espère que cela se finira pour vous tous comme moi


----------



## MarcMame (21 Février 2012)

bigfafa a dit:


> j'espère que cela se finira pour vous tous comme moi


Il n'y a pas de raison qu'il en soit autrement.


----------



## MarcMame (24 Février 2012)

Suite de l'affaire de l'iPod perdu dans la nature...

Rappel des faits :
1- Envoi par mes soins de l'iPod nano 1G défectueux le 03 Décembre 2011 par UPS
2- Envoi d'un nouvel iPod nano 6G par Apple le 06 Janvier 2012 par la poste... 
3- Après 15jours/3semaines d'attente et ne voyant rien venir : appel à Apple qui me demande d'attendre 6 semaines avant d'agir.
4- 24 Février 2012, soit 50 jours après l'envoi, coup de fil à Apple. 10mn plus tard le service relation clientèle m'annonce la création d'un nouveau dossier et de l'envoi d'un nouvel iPod par UPS cette fois et sans aucune demande de caution bancaire.

Si tout va bien : fin de l'histoire lundi prochain !


----------



## Hurrican (24 Février 2012)

Bon après Apple à l'assistance, et vu le délai de 6 semaines dépassé, on m'envoie également un nouvel iPod par UPS. Celui là ne devrait pas se perdre. :rose:
Reste qu'une expédition suivie dès le départ, aurait évité ces pertes.


----------



## MarcMame (24 Février 2012)

Hurrican a dit:


> Reste qu'une expédition suivie dès le départ, aurait évité ces pertes.


C'est certes chiant pour nous mais certainement bien plus avantageux financièrement pour Apple.


----------



## Gautier (25 Février 2012)

De mon côté, Apple a reçu mon iPod le 25 janvier. Un mois plus tard, le suivi indique toujours "Produit de remplacement en attente" :mouais:


----------



## MarcMame (25 Février 2012)

Gautier a dit:


> De mon côté, Apple a reçu mon iPod le 25 janvier. Un mois plus tard, le suivi indique toujours "Produit de remplacement en attente" :mouais:


Rien d'anormal, on est tous passé par là. Tu dois attendre encore 2 semaines avant de te manifester.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Février 2012)

Ayé, j'ai reçu l'iPod ce matin par UPS.
J'ai enfin mes 2 iPods remplacés.
Fin de l'histoire pour moi.


----------



## just1 (29 Février 2012)

Moi j'attends toujours l'envoi de mes 16 iPods de remplacement...
Marcmame, tu as eu le problème avec tes 2 iPods ?
Pour les 2 tu as du attendre 6 semaines et ensuite un nouvel envoi par UPS ?


----------



## MarcMame (29 Février 2012)

just1 a dit:


> Moi j'attends toujours l'envoi de mes 16 iPods de remplacement...







just1 a dit:


> Marcmame, tu as eu le problème avec tes 2 iPods ?
> Pour les 2 tu as du attendre 6 semaines et ensuite un nouvel envoi par UPS ?


J'ai eu un problème avec les 2 iPods mais des problèmes différents.

Les envois des 2 nouveaux iPods ont été effectué après environ 1 mois d'attente.
J'ai reçu le 1er mais il est tombé en panne après 1 mois.
Je n'ai jamais reçu le second et il m'a donc fallu attendre 6 semaines avant que Apple n'accepte d'en renvoyer un autre.


----------



## gaetan (1 Mars 2012)

Après avoir lu les nombreux témoignages, une question : 
- réception du mail de confirmation de prise en charge le 20.12.2011
- réception de l'enveloppe UPS le 17 janvier
- enlèvement UPS 2 jours plus tard
- d'après le tracking UPS, iPod défectueux livré le 23 janvier

mais mon Repair Status reste sur "Service requested"...
Avez-vous reçu un email de confirmation de réception de l'iPod Nano défectueux ?


----------



## MarcMame (1 Mars 2012)

Dans ton "Repair Status" du site Apple, tu devrais avoir en *1 : Product received* avec la date de réception par Apple.
Si ce n'est pas le cas je te suggère d'appeler Apple.


----------



## Yo83 (2 Mars 2012)

@MarcMame : je suis content que le problème soit réglé pour toi.

@Gaetan : Sur ton suivi UPS tu dois également avoir la signature et le nom de l'employé ou du service Apple qui a bien reçu ton ipod. Apple n'envoie pas de mail pour confirmer la bonne réception de ton ipod. Tout se fait sur la page du suivi d'intervention.

Bon bah, je crois les doigts pour que pour les autres et moi l'attente se réduise à peau de chagrin.


----------



## MarcMame (2 Mars 2012)

Yo83 a dit:


> Bon bah, je crois les doigts pour que pour les autres et moi l'attente se réduise à peau de chagrin.


Ta galère devrait bientôt prendre fin.
Encore une petite semaine d'attente et tu pourras légitimement appeler Apple pour faire bouger les choses.
Dis toi que l'histoire fini toujours bien...
Courage !


----------



## Hurrican (6 Mars 2012)

Bon, épilogue pour moi, UPS m'a livré le nouvel iPod (6G tactile gris comme "prévu") hier.


----------



## gaetan (7 Mars 2012)

Suite à mon statut qui reste bloqué à "service requested" depuis fin janvier, j'ai suivi vos conseils et appelé Apple. En effet, ils sont débordés par la demande et si je n'ai aucune nouvelle d'ici la semaine prochaine, il faut les rappeler.
J'ai bien la confirmation de bonne livraison par UPS et le nom de la personne qui a signé.
Patience donc...


----------



## ptiboubou (8 Mars 2012)

Apres 1 heure au telephone avec le SAV Apple, j'ai reçu 2 jours plutard mes deux iPod par UPS...Quelle histoire!


----------



## Gautier (8 Mars 2012)

Gautier a dit:


> De mon côté, Apple a reçu mon iPod le 25 janvier. Un mois plus tard, le suivi indique toujours "Produit de remplacement en attente" :mouais:





MarcMame a dit:


> Rien d'anormal, on est tous passé par là. Tu dois attendre encore 2 semaines avant de te manifester.


Il fallait en effet patienter. Apple m'a prévenu (la nuit dernière) que mon iPod "a été expédié [...] et devrait être livré sous cinq jours ouvrables". Un numéro de suivi est donné mais le prestataire n'est pas indiqué.


----------



## MarcMame (9 Mars 2012)

Gautier a dit:


> Un numéro de suivi est donné mais le prestataire n'est pas indiqué.


Ce numéro ne correspond à rien.
Il n'y a pas de suivi. C'est un simple colis postal.


----------



## Yo83 (9 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

pour moi, même chose que pour Gautier. En espérant que le colis arrive bien un jour à destination. J'aurai préféré un envoi par UPS.


----------



## Yo83 (12 Mars 2012)

reçu aujourd'hui, fin de l'histoire pour moi.
Content tout de même d'avoir évolué vers un touch, mais bon sang, quelle histoire !!


----------



## MarcMame (13 Mars 2012)

Yo83 a dit:


> reçu aujourd'hui, fin de l'histoire pour moi.


Cool !


----------



## Karamazow (18 Mars 2012)

A titre de retour d'expérience, je dois dire que je suis très satisfait par ce nouvel iPod: autonomie, fonctionnalités, ergonomie avec le bracelet iWatchz. 

Le seul truc qui me manque, c'est ce nouvel iPod n'est pas compatible avec mon radio-réveil: l'iPod n'est plus reconnu lorsque je le plug dans le dock.


----------



## malcbo (20 Mars 2012)

Salut!
Mes deux nanos de remplacement ont été indiqués comme expédiés le 9 mars.
11 jours plus tard et toujours rien!
Combien de temps avez-vous du patienter avant de recevoir le votre (après avis d'expédition sur le site d'apple)?


----------



## Hurrican (21 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai attendu les 6 semaines en deçà desquelles Apple ne bouge pas (on a tous essayé de contacter le SAV qui nous a fait patienter). Je te conseille quand même de les appeler au moins une fois pour qu'ils enregistrent que tu ne l'as pas reçu rapidement, puis de patienter ces fameuses 6 semaines. Parce que quand ils arrivent c'est sous 5 jours. Les tiens se sont donc probablement "perdus" comme nombre des nôtres. Une fois le délai dépassé tu les recontactes et ils vont t'en envoyer un, par UPS cette fois, que tu recevras au bout de 2 jours.


----------



## Kamidh (21 Mars 2012)

Apres une longue attente j'ai enfin reçu mon iPod de remplacement (gris, formatage Pc  )

Voici l'historique :

12 novembre 2011 : Demande de remplacement
21 novembre 2011 : Réception du colis de retour

25 janvier 2012 : Départ du colis de mon domicile via UPS (Oui j'ai laisser trainer...)
26 janvier 2012 : Réception du colis chez Apple (Eindhoven, Netherlands)

13 mars 2012 : Produit de remplacement expédié
21 mars 2012 : Réception de l'iPod nano de remplacement dans une boite en carton, directement dans ma boite au lettre, le livreur n'a pas pris la peine de sonner ou prévenir.

Voila bon courage pour l'attente, je vais configurer ma nouvelle montre.


----------



## malcbo (21 Mars 2012)

J'aurais du attendre la soirée mon poster mon message.
Le livreur est finalement passé dans la journée et j'ai bien reçu 2 nanos


----------



## ero_one (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

combien de temps avez-vous attendus dès l'envoi de l'ipod à sa réception ? Le mien est parti le 19 mars mais toujours rien pour le moment...


----------



## MarcMame (28 Mars 2012)

ero_one a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> combien de temps avez-vous attendus dès l'envoi de l'ipod à sa réception ? Le mien est parti le 19 mars mais toujours rien pour le moment...


Bonjour, tu pourrais faire l'effort de lire les quelques messages précédents avant de poser ta question ?
Merci.


----------



## Gautier (1 Avril 2012)

Gautier a dit:


> Il fallait en effet patienter. Apple m'a prévenu (la nuit dernière) que mon iPod "a été expédié [...] et devrait être livré sous cinq jours ouvrables". Un numéro de suivi est donné mais le prestataire n'est pas indiqué.


J'avais fini par recevoir l'iPod de remplacement, un modèle nano actuel, gris, 8 Go. Il marche.


----------



## aurique (2 Avril 2012)

Même chose que beaucoup : iPod de remplacement expédié par Apple le 08/02/2012 et rien reçu a ce jour. 
Apres un coup de fil à l'assistance (très charmant) , un nouvel iPod est réexpédié par UPS aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## aurique (3 Avril 2012)

Nouvel iPod réceptionné aujourd'hui !!! chapeau !!! Et en plus il est boooooooo !!


----------



## Daaram (19 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Concernant mon dossier de remplacement iPod Nano 1G et mon expérience:

Demande effectuée le : 29/12/2011 sur le site d'Apple.

Enveloppe vide UPS en attente alors qu'elle est supposée avoir été envoyée par Apple quelques jours après ma demande.  Je téléphone donc au S.A.V d'Apple le 29/01/2012. L'interlocutrice me dit d'un ton las qu'elle ne peut rien concernant ce retard et "Qu'elle n'en sait pas plus que moi sur cette affaire" (!!!). 

le 28/03/2012 toujours aucunes nouvelles. Je re-téléphone au SAV d'Apple, soit déjà 12 semaines depuis ma demande initiale. L'interlocutrice (très aimable) me fait attendre une bonne demi-heure au téléphone, mais finalement m'annonce qu'elle à fait une relance et que je devrais recevoir l'enveloppe vide de réexpédition UPS environ une semaine plus tard, puis attendre jusqu'à 6 semaines supplémentaires.

Réception de l'enveloppe vide de réexpédition UPS le: 06/04/2012
Passage du coursier UPS à mon domicile le: 07/04/2012

L'état de la réparation change sur le site d'Apple le 11/04/2012. 
Produit réexpédié par Apple ce même jour. Réception d'un mail indiquant le N° de série du produit de remplacement et évoquant un délai de livraison de 5 jours ouvrés. 

- Je reçois Enfin, aujourd'hui le 18/04/2012 (livré directement dans ma boite à lettre dans un carton avec une bonne protection en mousse) mon nouvel et superbe iPod Nano 6G gris métallisé, version 8 gigas. Soit sous un délai total de presque 16 semaines !!!

Conclusion. Il faut vraiment être plus que patient, voir ultra zen avec la lenteur et la non réactivité incroyable du SAV d'Apple. Mais cela valais la peine finalement car je n'avais pas du tout envie de voir mon iPod nano 1G m'exploser entre les doigts et la dernière version de ce produit est vraiment excellente et simple d'utilisation avec une ergonomie et un design digne d'Apple. Par contre je dois avouer que si j'avais eu à payer le moindre centime pour me lancer dans cette "galère" j'aurai mis mon ancien iPod dans un placard sans plus jamais m'en servir et c'est tout. 

P.S: Merci à tous ceux qui ont postés sur ce forum et m'ont permis de prendre patience et d'être un peu plus serein dans ce capharnaüm invraisemblable !

Olivier J


----------



## arbaot (22 Octobre 2012)

un ptit déterrage

premier ipod 
demande (en ligne) le 12 novenbre 2011
remplaçant reçu le 6 janvier 2012 nano 6° gen silver 8GO

deuxieme ipod
demande (en ligne) le 7 janvier 2012
courrier de réexpédition jamais reçu

demande renouvelé par Tel le 12 juin 2012 avec attribution d'un nouveau N° de suivi
courrier de réexpédition jamais reçu

le 12 octobre reçu un mail m'annonçant la clôture du dossier 
appel Apple Care 30' au tel entre different échelon plus qq mail

=>reçu le 19 oct un ipod Nano 7° g 16 GO neuf

La patience à parfois du bon


----------



## Toz (22 Octobre 2012)

arbaot a dit:


> un ptit déterrage
> 
> le 12 octobre reçu un mail m'annonçant la clôture du dossier
> appel Apple Care 30' au tel entre different échelon plus qq mail
> ...



Encore bravo!


----------



## Nausica (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Il me semble que j'arrive un peu après la bataille, je n'ai eu connaissance de ce programme que récemment.

J'ai suivi toute la procédure, je dirais que ça a relativement bien marché jusqu'à la dernière étape.
Malheureusement (comme je le craignais), le colis censé contenir le ipod nano de remplacement est arrivé chez moi mais il était ouvert et vide !!!!
Je n'ai pas vu le facteur qui m'a mis le colis dans la boite à lettre.
Maintenant, je ne sais pas ce que je dois faire.

Aller à la poste et leur dire que j'ai trouvé mon colis ouvert et vide, ce qui est inadmissible?
Appeler Apple et leur dire que mon colis est arrivé vide?
Appeler Apple et leur dire que le colis n'est jamais arrivé?

Comment prouver ma bonne foi, sachant qu'il n'y a aucun suivi ?
je me suis fait avoir et ça m'énerve et maintenant je ne sais pas ce qui est le mieux !
Des conseils ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2012)

Visiblement ça ne dérange personne qu'Apple ne prévienne pas qu'elle remplace les nano par des modèles plus récents.

J'ai pris connaissance de ce programme tout récemment. Début novembre j'ai renvoyé mon vieil iPod nano, en pensant retrouver un modèle identique. Aujourd'hui, je le reçois en retour... mais c'est un autre produit. J'estime avoir été floué.

Après plusieurs tentatives téléphoniques infructueuses pour récupérer mon ancien iPod, Apple a finalement consenti à un geste lors d'un prochain achat sur l'Apple Store. Mais je la trouve assez saumâtre. Si Apple avait communiqué correctement, je n'aurais jamais renvoyé mon iPod nano première génération.

Il va falloir que j'aille sur eBay pour en dégoter un.


----------



## MarcMame (27 Novembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Visiblement ça ne dérange personne qu'Apple ne prévienne pas qu'elle remplace les nano par des modèles plus récents.
> 
> J'ai pris connaissance de ce programme tout récemment. Début novembre j'ai renvoyé mon vieil iPod nano, en pensant retrouver un modèle identique. Aujourd'hui, je le reçois en retour... mais c'est un autre produit. J'estime avoir été floué.
> 
> ...


C'était dérangeant au début du programme (il y a maintenant plus d'un an !!) car on ne savait pas ce qu'allait faire Apple.
Aujourd'hui et même si la communication d'Apple n'est pas des plus claires, cette information a été très largement diffusée.
Certes Apple pourrait être plus clair mais n'affirme jamais que l'iPod de remplacement serait identique et si tu avais pris le temps de te renseigner, de lire ce sujet ou d'autres, tu n'aurais pu dire que tu ne savais pas ou tout du moins poser la question avant de te précipiter, particulièrement si tu tenais tant à conserver un iPod Nano 1st Gen.

Tu peux en vouloir à Apple mais tu peux également prendre ta part de responsabilité.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2012)

Cette information a été diffusée depuis, mais la page que j'ai citée n'en fait pas mention, et je ne passe pas mon temps sur les sites d'infos Mac. Ça serait tout de même la moindre des choses qu'Apple mette à jour sa page, surtout qu'avec le nouvel iPod reçu, il y avait un descriptif m'avertissant que je ne recevrais peut-être pas le même modèle&#8230; voilà qui me fait une belle jambe.  C'est comme si on te donnait les conditions générales seulement après signature du contrat.


----------



## MarcMame (27 Novembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> et je ne passe pas mon temps sur les sites d'infos Mac.


31 405 messages postés uniquement sur MacGé et tu voudrais nous faire croire que tu ne passes pas ton temps ici ? On ne frise plus la mauvaise foi là


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> 31 405 messages postés uniquement sur MacGé et tu voudrais nous faire croire que tu ne passes pas ton temps ici ? On ne frise plus la mauvaise foi là



Si je passais effectivement mon temps ici, j'aurais pu en poster sans doute dix fois plus, depuis 2000. Un vieux briscard comme toi devrait savoir ça.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Novembre 2012)

J'estime passer déjà bien trop de temps ici et pourtant je fais petit joueur à coté de toi.... :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (28 Novembre 2012)

Les gars vous avez tous les deux raison : 
avec plus de trente mille messages sur les forums on peut dire que l'on est à même d'avoir toutes les infos, mais il n'est pas normal qu'Apple ne signale pas au début de la procédure d'échange que l'on est susceptible de recevoir un appareil différent de celui que l'on envoie.

Pour ma part, ils m'ont signalé que mon 2° appareil ne serait finalement pas échangé. Sans plus d'explications.
Je vais reprendre contact avec eux.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2012)

Lamar a dit:


> Pour ma part, ils m'ont signalé que mon 2° appareil ne serait finalement pas échangé. Sans plus d'explications.
> Je vais reprendre contact avec eux.



Du coup t'as envoyé un appareil, et t'as rien en retour, si j'ai bien compris?


----------

